# NEX 5 with Leica M, R and Nikon Lens



## awslee

These are my first test shots with the Sony NEX 5 Camera

1.  Nikon 24/1.4G






2. Leica R 35/2.8





3. Leica M 35/2 ASPH





4. D3s with Nikon 24/1.4G





Photos of the NEX 5 with Lens

1.  Leica M 35/2 ASPH





2. Leica R 35/2.8





3. Nikon 24/1.4G





4. D3s vs. NEX 5






Here are some more from today taken outside

1. Bamboo





2. Rack of cups





3. Trash Wagon





4. Flower





Not bad for a little EVIL camera with top lens. nice light weight combo


----------



## Neil S.

You got some really nice gear there. :thumbup:


----------



## Neil S.

yysoft said:


> great.i can't do it now....


 
Do what now!!!


----------

